# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor nga jeta juaj dhe e miqve te juaj.

## saura

Une nuk para hap tema ,por vendosa ,per arsye sepse shoh qe kemi nevoje te qeshim pak ,sepse u lodhem duke pare ne faqet e forumit ,vetem tema fetare e politike te banalizuara .
Tani ketu te gjith ju mund te histori te juajat apo te miqve te juaj qe ju kane bere per te qeshur(pa  çensure ,ketu nuk ka gje tabu ,pooor jo gjera te rendomta)

----------


## saura

Ua ,asnje nuk ka shkruajtur ...
Mire se  po e filloj une me nje me vone jan me te nxehta hahaha.

Kur ishim ne gjimnaz mesuesja e fizikes i thote nje shokut tone per tu ngritur ne mesim .
ai djale shume i zgjuar ,gallataxhi ,por dembel nuk i pelqente te studionte .
Dhe i thote :ZYsh nuk kam mesu .
-Po pse i thote zysha ?
_Martova nje kushuri .
E mire javes tjeter zysha e theret prap per ta pyetur ne mesim .
Ky zysh nuk kam mesuar .
_Zyshe po pse dhe javes tjeter nuk kishe studiuar .
-Zysh te kujtohet ato qe u martun javes tjeter ?....u ndane zysh .

----------


## DI_ANA

> Une nuk para hap tema ,por vendosa ,per arsye sepse shoh qe kemi nevoje te qeshim pak ,sepse u lodhem duke pare ne faqet e forumit ,vetem tema fetare e politike te banalizuara .
> Tani ketu te gjith ju mund te histori te juajat apo te miqve te juaj qe ju kane bere per te qeshur(pa  çensure ,ketu nuk ka gje tabu ,pooor jo gjera te rendomta)


Eh shyqyr :perqeshje:  se u çmendem. :buzeqeshje: 

Hajt e dashur fillo ti e para sa te kujtohem une.

----------


## PINK

Kam qene ne klase te pare apo dyte . Dicka e tille. Jo me shume.

Ishim ne klase. Genti, nje cun qe e kisha ne bank , me dhuronte perdite nga nje laps, gome, prefse lapsash. Une i merrja , i jepja nga nje buzeqeshje Gentit. 

Nje dite ulur ne banke, gjate orarit te pushimit , Genti me pyet 

Ai- Pink, une te kam qef ty, po ti me ke mua ?

Une e pashe njehere e habitur, dhe i thashe - Ncuq !

Ai- Ok ma jep lapsin qe te dhashe !! (me kishe dhene ate dite nje laps te bukur kinez ) Lol

Une- Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Dhe ma mori vertet lapsin kokeducja !! 


 :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Kam lene nje te forte ne shkolle te larte. Kishim pushim ate ore dhe po mundoheshim te gjenim nje klase bosh. Pashe deren e hapur  te nje klase leksionesh, dhe duke kenduar u futa brenda, une e para. Loool, studentet dhe pedagogia po me shikonin mua duke qeshur. Ku ishin strukur dhe ata nga fundi i klases. :Mos:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> Kam qene ne klase te pare apo dyte . Dicka e tille. Jo me shume.
> 
> Ishim ne klase. Genti, nje cun qe e kisha ne bank , me dhuronte perdite nga nje laps, gome, prefse lapsash. Une i merrja , i jepja nga nje buzeqeshje Gentit. 
> 
> Nje dite ulur ne banke, gjate orarit te pushimit , Genti me pyet 
> 
> Ai- Pink, une te kam qef ty, po ti me ke mua ?
> 
> Une e pashe njehere e habitur, dhe i thashe - Ncuq !
> ...


Mire e ke bo ,nuk durohej koke Duçja besoj per nje laps Kinez.

----------


## saura

Po vazhdoj une ,mos u shokoni ju ....

SI I DOLA HAJDUTIT VETEM ME TE MBATHURA

Ne Tirane kam pasur shtepi private me oborr dhe mur te larte me nje porte madhe  hekuri.
Ne obor mbanim biçikletat qe i perdornim kur dilnim ,nejse ...
Ishte gusht para shume vitesh ,kane qene temperaturat shume te larta kalonin 42gradet .
Isha zene me tim shoq dhe kishim 1 muaj qe flenim ne dhoma te ndryshme ,dyert te gjitha hapur nga vapa e madhe ....
Vetem porta e hekurit ishte e mbyllur ,degjoj nje zhurme ,mendoj se mos ndonje mace  qe ka shkuar te koshi i plehrave (sepse ne oborr leja dhe nje kosh per plehrat )
Thash ashtu si isha pergjumesh gjysem e kulluar ,te shoh se mos me hap plerat neper oborr .
U ngrita ,te dashur miq isha vetem me te mbathura sepse ju thash ishte shume vape.
Kur dal tek dera kryesore e shtepis shoh nga oborri ,kur çte shoh nje burre i shtrire sa gjate e gjere mbi murin tim qe po me shikonte i habitur dhe i llatarisur .
Une siç ju thash jo shume e kulluar nga qe isha pergjumesh ishte ora 2 e nates plus per tipin qe kam qe se njoh friken i them :
Kush je ti e ? 
He mo fol ? dhe duart ne mes te belit a thua se kisha veshur ndonje golf(harrova fare se si isha )
Ai vazhdonte te me shikonte i habitur ,por une nuk u mjaftova me kaq doja te ndizja driten e oborrit qe ishte e ngjitur me ate te koridorit dhe gabimisht ndez te koridorit per tu dukur vete me mire hahaha.
Sa ndez driten e koridorit ky hidhet nga murri (jasht ) .
pastaj une nuk dija çfare te beja po filloja te kthjedhohesha ,shkoj nga dhoma tjeter ku po flinte babai i kalamajve ...dhe e zgjoj ky korbi syte na filxhan kishim 1 muaj qe nuk flisnim ka menduar çeshte kjo mrekulli sonte po me zgjon ne mes te nates....nejse .
_He me thote ky dhe syte ne toke si i turperuar 
-Hiç i them une na u futen hajdutet ne shtepi ,e po i tregoja ne kete momente kishim shkuar jasht tek vendi i ngjarjes .
Ky shpejt e shpejt si Shqiptar ne vend qe te thoshte shyqyr qe paskemi shpetuar por ...
-po ti keshtu ishe ?
-Po i thash ,nuk kisha kohe te vishja rrobdishanin ....nuk thua shyqyr qe shpetova biçikletat .
Ky na merr nje tulle dhe siç e keni ju shqipet meshkujt 
-Kush don me lene koken ketu mor ja bofsha kete e ate ,hajde hajde i them une se po te ishte per ty une kisha nis çunin e trete sonte ,ti s'kishe me morr vesh gjo .
E mire te nesermen shkoj ne pune une ,dhe  filloj tia tregoj te gjithve keshtu e keshtu ,ka plas gazi ,shoqet me thonin te kishe shku ne urgjence ti e kishe gjet aty hajdutin me infarkt ..
nuk besoj se ne jeten e tij profesionale ti ket dale e zonja e shtepis me brek ..
Shoket e zyres ,po ai paska qene hajdut budalla ,sot kam me ardhe une me vjedh ke shpia jote .
ecni ecni i thash kam nigju sot ne mengjes parashikimin e motit temperaturat jane ne rritje ,sonte kam me flejt pa gjo fare.

----------


## naqeta

Shkoj nje dite te uroj nje shoqen time se kishte blere shtepi .
Kur u futa degjoj qe po bente llafe me burrin ,dhe vazhduan dhe ne syrin tim.
Njerez shume te mire te dy ,po si ne çdo shtepi qe ka llafe .
Pse po beni fjale i thash ?
Po aman mi ky kur flet ,uleret ,e ngre zerin ,kan fillu komshit tu na shajt .
Kjo shoqa ime grua shume e mire ,pedagoge ne fakultet ,doktore shkence (me master jasht )
dhe ky po ashtu .
Po tha kjo nje dite ne ashensor i thash nje burri te vjeter te ndihmoj se kishte pesha me erdhi keq?
Kur ishte komshiu qe as qe e kisha vene re gjith kete kohe ,kur po futesha ne shtepi degjoj qe i thot e shoqa ,pse i flet asaj ti?,ajo eshte k...rv ,i bertet i shoqi gjithmon .
Thash ti kthehesha njehere ,po nuk ja vlente e vjeter nga keto te ''qyteteve '' qe na kan ardhe tani ,u futa brenda ,the po i thosha ketij bertit ti bertit ,se mu me kan bo k..rv per keto te bertitme .
Ene ky i imi kush eshte ajo k..rva qe ka thene per ty kshu .
Kam filluar te qesh sa fuqi kam pasur ,habitem sa kollaj i vene njerezit vulen te tjereve pa i njohur se kush jane .

----------


## PINK

Saure, e forte si paske ndejt 1 muaj pa fol me burrin . Lol

----------


## saura

> Saure, e forte si paske ndejt 1 muaj pa fol me burrin . Lol


Uau lol kjo te paska bere pershtypje nga gjithe tregimi ?
E keshtu jam une kur dua te bej bllokada ,te jesh rritur ne komunizem...dhe bar hame dhe nuk dorezohemi lol.
E shume here merreshim vesh me te shkruajtur ,si psh nje histori tjeter...
Mua me kan pas pelqyer dhe me pelqejne shume kostumet ,por jo si ato te Lenka çukos...
I kisha te shumllojshme ne modele dhe ne ngjyra ,atehere isha e dobet dhe perdorja mini me te shumtet .
Po ecja isha veshur me nje te tille te markes shume i bukur i zi jo shume mini me shume dukesha si nje zonje e re ,kur befas ne nje rrugice te tiranes qe ishte dhe ne qender na del nje katunar me qerre .
Yyyyyyy si qeke ky dhe shif nga kembet ,te jap 30 lek ......,si fola fare ça mund te thoje .
Shkoj ne shtepi dhe i them  tim shoqi ,u sa mu be nje propozim sot ,vleja 30 lek ,nje dite kooperative ,nuk eshte pak ,nejse po tallesha ...
Ky pse nuk i the te jap 1 milion por mos e hap ate gojen qe te mban era m....
Mbas ca kohesh ,akoma ne keshtu ...qe merreshim vesh me shkrim .
Po shkoja ne pune dhe isha veshur perseri me mini ,ky me qe i kishte te fresket ngjarjen apo koha e pauzes e kishte bere per te pare me me kujdes ,me kishte lene nje leter .
Mbas shume porosive me shkruante dhe kujdes mos abuzo shume me keto minit (qe mi blente vete ,sa here qe dilte jasht )se keshtu,se ashtu ,dhe ne fund ...
            Me respekt vrojtuesi .

O sa kam qeshur ,aty mu kujtuan fjalet e plakave te moçme qe burrit nga mesi e poshte tregoi ......,por nga mesi e lart mos i trego....
çte bej une qe jam keshtu i tregoj te gjitha hahahaha

----------


## PINK

Po 30 dite nuk jane pak, se une as 3 dite se coj dot.C'a marifeti ke ti ?  :ngerdheshje: 

dhe ajo tjetra qe kishe shpetu bicikletat.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> Po 30 dite nuk jane pak, se une as 3 dite se coj dot.C'a marifeti ke ti ? 
> 
> dhe ajo tjetra qe kishe shpetu bicikletat.


Hiç mi kur don te qetsosh trute psh ,zene se e ndan dhomen me ndonje shoqe ,jam e qete ,reflektoj  :Lulja3: .
Pse nuk eshte e vertete qe here pas here keni nevoj per ndryshime ?
çdo raport ka uljet dhe ngritjet e veta ,ti duhesh te jesh akoma tek mjalti .

----------


## PINK

Ja dhe nje nga une. 

Years ago ... kur shkova ne Tirane me hubbyn . Atehere sa ishim fejuar ne termin shqip lol .. 

Ishim ne shpi , mbasdite do vinin ca njerez , nder to dhe krushqia nga ana e motres . Te rinj atehere , crazy helbete lol , sa gjenim nje moment kshe vetem per vetem ... e shfrytezonim . looool

Sesi me kap hubby , dhe me puth .. po dhe une sesi u terhoqa pak si shpejt dhe ajo e puthur me ka kap aq keq si tip thithje tape lol .. mu te cepi i buzes .. me shume do thoja ne faqe. 

Mbas 5 min , sesi e shikoj veten ne pasqyre .. dhe cte shoh ...... 


nje Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


...... 

Me ngeli nje derr shenje te faqja .. omg . Do vijne dhe njerez per te me takuar. 

Per momentin sme gjendej asgje , si ta "fsheh" se me vinte dhe turp. Nje moment aq i sikletshem po dhe aq funny . 

Njerezit po vinin .. cte beja .. vura pak krem . Dhe e lashe kshu te bardhe .. medemek genjeshtra u dogja duke skuq patate, me kerceu vaji se gjithmone me kercente , atehere vetem ato dija te beja .. lol

Vjen dhe vjerri i motres , njeri shume babaxhan ... me takon ..dhe ka pas zakon (se ka vdek tani ) ta afronte koken shume . 

Me kap , ma ngjesh fytyren time me te atij .. plluuuqqqq ja beri Kremi . 

U ulen , kur cte shoh me pas ... 

nje pulle une me krem te faqja ... nje pulle ai ....  :pa dhembe: 


motra ime , shiko mua .. shiko ate .. :Mos: 

pastaj beme si beme , ja fshime me stil . Lol

----------


## RinorZ

Pergezime per temen...

Ja edhe nje nga une:

Nuk me kujtohet edhe aq shume, por e di se isha i vogel, thene me shkurte aty kah klasa e pare...dhe sapo me paten blere prinderit nje biciklete...edhe une si femi e ruaja ate si syte e ballit...

...Kur nje dite marre bicikleten dhe nisem per ne dyqan qe te bleje ca mjete shkollore. Mbaj mend, vendi se ku ishte i vendosur dyqani, ishte pakes si ne bodrum, dmth duheshte te zbritshe shkalleve te poshte...
Edhe une zbres nga bicikleta, dhe filloj te i zbrese shkallet te poshte me bicikleten ne dore te djathte...kur...tup tup tup...nje rrote me doli perpara meje, edhe hyri drejt e ne dyqan...u habita nga doli kjo rrote...
Cfare te shohe...ishte rrota ime, me kishte dalur rrota e pare e bicikletes nga vendi, dhe une kisha mbetur si i dh*re, me bicikleten ne dore, por pa rroten e pare..

...E me pas me kujtohet, filluan te qeshin te gjithe qe ishin aty mbrenda...
...Ndersa une :S

----------


## prenceedi

teme interesante.....

me kish ardhur per vizit vjerri dhe vjerra nga shqiperia dhe shkojme per te bere pazar ne merkato
pasi ngjitemi ne shkallet levizese shkojme tek dera kryesore qe hapet automatikisht. hapet dera hyjme brenda ne super market dhe shikojme vjerren qe shikonte anes si e habitur 
i thote e bija:
-mama eja cfar po shikon.
-po ai qe hapi porten ku eshte qe nuk po e shoh- thote dhe shikonte verdalle per ta pare
e kuptoni vet tashti te qeshuren qe na kapi ne ato momente

----------


## Bani gjk

Kete te premte dola heret ne mengjes ne pune dhe e takova shokun e punes, dhe ate e merrte gjumi shumm, dhe me tha " Alban kur te shkoj ne shpi do tja fus gjum jo prej "20:00 deri ne 8:00, por prej 17:00 deri 5:00 " hehehe un shumm qesha se aj mendoj se prej 17:00 deri 5:00 i bie me shum te fjej, pastaj u kfill se cka foli heheh, mua hala me qeshet kur ta paramendoj se me sa serjozitet e tha kete fjal (:

----------


## saura

> Ja dhe nje nga une. 
> 
> Years ago ... kur shkova ne Tirane me hubbyn . Atehere sa ishim fejuar ne termin shqip lol .. 
> 
> Ishim ne shpi , mbasdite do vinin ca njerez , nder to dhe krushqia nga ana e motres . Te rinj atehere , crazy helbete lol , sa gjenim nje moment kshe vetem per vetem ... e shfrytezonim . looool
> 
> Sesi me kap hubby , dhe me puth .. po dhe une sesi u terhoqa pak si shpejt dhe ajo e puthur me ka kap aq keq si tip thithje tape lol .. mu te cepi i buzes .. me shume do thoja ne faqe. 
> 
> Mbas 5 min , sesi e shikoj veten ne pasqyre .. dhe cte shoh ...... 
> ...


Lol ,puthje si me mastiç e? hahaha,ty te paska gjet mire se ka dhe me keq hahaha
Nje shoqa ime eshte e fejuar me nje polic te antikrimeve ,e mire kishin shkuar ne kinema dhe kur po ktheheshin per ne shtepi i thote ky ,te kthehem pak ne zyre se kam harruar diçka .
Ngjiten bashke ne zyre ,naten aty nuk ka njeri vetem dezhurni ,si quhet dhe ato policet me makina qe jane ne gadishmeri ,
Kishin filluar duke u puthur ,ishte nxef muhabeti dhe kishin perfundu nudo te dy ne divan ,dera e zyres hapur (pa çeles).
Ne kete kohe futet nje police femer ,hap deren dhe kjo shoqa ime ja kishte futur ulerimes ,sikur kishte pare djallin ,kurse ky i qete fare ,sikur nuk kishte ndodhur asgje (e kan si profesion ato te ruajne gjakftohtesin hahaha).
Kjo po ti me the qe nuk vjen askush etj etj .
Italianet jane tipa qe si behet vone per asgje ,çudia me e madhe te ndodhi mbas 5 min e kan harruar ,dhe une them nganjehere ,keto jane rrace budallenjsh ...
Kur me merr kjo ne telefon per te me treguar sa çfare i kishte ndodhur (duke me treguar me detaje ) kam qesh o zot ,i thash historia me e bukur qe me ke treguar .
Po po qesh ti ,mire thua ti qe keto jane rrace budallenjsh e di ça me tha  :lakuriq: ush i tha asaj te hynte ,shif çfare justifikimesh feminore ...nuk mund te shoh ne sy me koleget e tij ,besoj se ne mengjes do e ket marre vesh gjith kuestura etj etj .
Qyqa mi goc ,mos u be merak ,se e ka harru mbas 1 ore .
E mire mbas ca ditesh e marr une ne telefon te shoqin e po e ngacmoja ,he mo i thash ,s'te kan perjashtu akoma ty ?' hahaha
Jo tha eshte treguar inteligjente (kjo policia )as qe me ka rene ne sy fare mua ,e jo me ta bej muhabet me te tjeret .
E mendova ''keshtu ndodh dhe tek neve '',

----------


## Izadora

Ketu ku jetoje une .



Nje dite dola nga shtepia ,e kisha len gjellen ne zjarr, dhe zbrita posht te shikoja posten.
Duke lexuar posten neper shkall,ne vend tu ngjtesha nje shkall me siper ,duke lexuar ndalova te kati i dyte dhe futa celsin ne dere.
Nuk u hapte(normal nuk ishte dera ime ) --obooo  mori flake shtepi -thashe me vete dhe fillova ta shtyja me force .
Komshija e gjore ,e trembur mbas nja dy minutash horror filloj tu ulerit --largou do therras policin.
Athere holla syte te emri i deres.
I kerkova falje nga jashte deres,duke i thene jam komshija siper ,por ajo ishte aq e tmerruar saqe nuk e hapi.

Mbas 5 min erdhen 8 police,mos kini frik se nuk perfundova ne rajon,u sqarun gjerat  aty ne vend .
Ca me bo e thira per kafe komshijen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

Hahaha Izi ,une e kam bere me makinen ate gje ,te parkexhume te dyja afer e afer e njejta marke e ngjyre ,por shyqyr nuk kishte njeri brenda si te rasti jot.
Kurse me shtepin jam mbyll jasht ,dola dhe harrova çelesat brenda ,nuk dija çfare te beja me tha komshija qe thirr pompieret dhe ashtu bera ,kur erdhen nje tufe ,une e kam deren e blinduar ,u habita si e hapen me nje grafi ,tani une nuk e kisha mbyllur ,vetem e kisha shtyre ,dmth e kisha mbyllur pa çeles.

----------


## Izadora

hahahahahhaah Saura

Me makinen me ndodhi kur e parkova Parkhaus (si garazhd i madhe,nuk e di si thuhet shqip).

Shkova me marr makinen,hyp e zbrit neper kate nuk e gjeta.
-Ma kane vjedh --thashe me vete

Shkova te roja dhe i thashe qe ma kane vjedh makinen,te theras policin.
Ai shikoi njeher ne qeshi.

-ndegjo vajze ,nuk ka mundesi se pa bileten nuk hapet kjo barriera ketu ( qe ndalon daljen e makinave pa bilet)

-Tani shkojme dhe e kerkojme sebashku makinen tende ----tha i gjori.

Makina ishte perballe meje  :ngerdheshje:

----------

